
Parts of AWS are down - Bob312371
RDS &amp; S3 is down for me right now in US-East region and apparently some parts of Frankfurt are also down.<p>There own favicon is timing out:
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;awsmedia.s3.amazonaws.com&#x2F;favicon.ico
======
lflux
DDos against amazon's DNS servers. One mitigation is to use regional endpoints
for bucket hosting if your website relies on serving assets - i e foo-
bucket.s3.us-west-2.amazonaws.com instead foo-bucket.s3.amazonaws.com

~~~
champbronc2
Where you see this is DDoS?

~~~
jared52
I just got off a chat with an AWS agent:

"We are investigating reports of occasional DNS resolution errors. The AWS DNS
servers are currently under a DDoS attack. Our DDoS mitigations are absorbing
the vast majority of this traffic, but these mitigations are also flagging
some legitimate customer queries at this time. We are actively working on
additional mitigations, as well as tracking down the source of the attack to
shut it down. Amazon S3 customers experiencing impact from this event can
update the configuration of their clients accessing S3 to specify the specific
region that their bucket is in when making requests to mitigate impact. For
example, instead of "mybucket.s3.amazonaws.com" a customer would instead
specify "mybucket.s3.us-west-2.amazonaws.com" for their bucket in the US-
WEST-2 region. If you are using the AWS SDK, you can specify the region as
part of the configuration of the Amazon S3 client to make sure your requests
use this region-specific endpoint name."

------
joshuapinter
We manually updated our `/etc/hosts` file with the static ip for our S3
bucket(s) and that fixed the issue temporarily.

------
nakodari
Glad to hear the issue is on Amazon's side. Our team panicked and tried to
find every way to resolve this thinking it was possibly a misconfiguration at
our end. I hope it's resolved soon. We're receiving complains from many users
who are unable to upload their work due to this issue, I will let them know
Amazon is on it.

~~~
Bob312371
Same here. At the time the status check on AWS was not reporting any issues
and there was nothing written about it online. As a result I assumed it was an
issue with my account.

I only confirmed it was on their end when I noticed the favicon on the AWS
console wasn't loading.

~~~
ej12n
Same here, I was running around like a headless chicken and wondering what I
was doing wrong when elasticbeanstalk just wouldn't deploy anything. The fact
that we doubt ourselves rather than thinking aws is down is a good damn
indicator how reliable they are, luckily it happened during daytime (EST
anyways)

~~~
nakodari
The issue started happening much sooner, around morning time in EST, but it
got worse as the day progressed. It looks like the Amazon engineers woke up
and realized something was wrong and they updated their status page 5-6 hours
late. But I agree, AWS is super reliable, it's unfortunate that this problem
occurred and I hope it's resolved soon.

------
wldlyinaccurate
From [https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

Intermittent DNS Resolution Errors

We are investigating reports of occasional DNS resolution errors with Route 53
and our external DNS providers. We are actively working towards resolution.

~~~
joshuapinter
Finally acknowledging the issue.

------
MastaX1
Seeing major issues here as well. All my modules were not working for the
majority of the day and all images were not displaying. This is no doubt a
Ddoss attack, I just don't see any other reason that the entire east coast AWS
DNS servers would just stop responding all of a sudden. If the issue is not
fixed by tomorrow our IT guy is gonna have a damn field day implementing all
the temporary mitigation's.

------
faCeti0us
Intermittent DNS Resolution Errors We are investigating reports of occasional
DNS resolution errors with Route 53 and our external DNS providers. We are
actively working towards resolution.

[https://status.aws.amazon.com/](https://status.aws.amazon.com/)

~~~
Bob312371
Why does the status page say resolved when S3 is still down for parts of US?

------
raghava
status check: Tue Oct 22 22:50:22 UTC 2019

DNS resolution to AWS S3 and RDS is still buggy on other providers
(DigitalOcean, etc as well)

[https://status.digitalocean.com/incidents/1z3kmlvz69v6](https://status.digitalocean.com/incidents/1z3kmlvz69v6)

[https://developercommunity.visualstudio.com/content/problem/...](https://developercommunity.visualstudio.com/content/problem/788578/job-
fails-with-an-error-apparently-there-is-a-conn.html)

------
joshuapinter
Having DNS issues with s3-us-west-2 as well.

------
DevX101
Having issues here in US East as well.

------
champbronc2
Seeing the same thing

